# EN: team + singular/plural agreement



## MiniM

Hi everyone  

J'ai un doute sur la terminaison de ce verbe : 

"Our team *wishes *you a Happy New Year"

My workmate thinks the right version is : " Our team *wish *you..."

Someone could give me the correct answer to be sure, please. 

Thank you !


----------



## radagasty

Plural agreement would be usual in British English, since it is the members of the team who wish people a happy new year, and not the team as a single entity. I believe that AmE requires strict grammatical agreement, and therefore the verb would be in the singular.

For further discussion of plural agreement with singular collective nouns, see, for example:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2555191


----------



## Maître Capello

En anglais américain, il faut accorder le verbe avec son sujet, lequel est singulier : _Our team *wishes* you…_

En anglais britannique, on peut aussi accorder le verbe sylleptiquement avec les personnes de l'équipe plutôt que l'équipe elle-même si on veut insister davantage sur les individus que sur le groupe : _Our team *wish* you…
_
Voir aussi _The Collective Noun_.

P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu le post de radagasty.


----------



## laverdure2

I wrote this :
 'the team that greets and shows the palace off exerts a sincere enthusiasm' but someone told me no s in exert.

But in that case, should I put an s or not for greet and show ? 

Is team only used as plural ? I'm lost...


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a en fait une différence entre l'anglais britannique et l'anglais américain. Je vous invite à lire le [début de ce fil].

Cela dit, il faut rester cohérent dans la même phrase : _team_ ne devrait pas être d'abord singulier et juste après pluriel.


----------



## laverdure2

C'est bien ça mon problème, au départ, j'avais tout mis au singulier donc avec un s, mais quelqu'un m'a dit, que pour exert, et seulement pour ce mot, il ne fallait pas de s, alors je n'y comprends plus rien. J'écris pour des British. Je vais voir le fil de ce pas.... Merci!

Eh bien c'est parfaitement clair pour moi, pas de S ! Merci Maître Capello!


----------



## jmackny

laverdure2 said:


> I wrote this :
> 'the team that greets and shows the palace off exerts a sincere enthusiasm' but someone told me no s in exert.
> 
> But in that case, should I put an s or not for greet and show ?
> 
> Is team only used as plural ? I'm lost...




There should indeed be an "s." It sounds very strange otherwise!


----------



## laverdure2

It seems that BE English takes no S when AM English does... (see above).I'm in UK, the personne who told me to remove the S is British so...


----------



## jmackny

Well, now that I think about it...there IS one potential justification for omitting an "s" in this context. That would be ONLY if the words we don't see --the ones preceding "the team that greets" -- required the subjunctive. For example, "It might be desirable that the team that greets and shows the palace off exert a sincere enthusiasm."  In this case, you would say "exert" because it's in the subjunctive. 

I believe it's true that the subjunctive is more widespread in BE than in AE.


----------



## laverdure2

It's not about the subjonctive but about the team, look [at radagasty's post].


----------



## jmackny

C'est vraiment choquant. Je suis complètement abasourdi!! Thank you for teaching me something new about BE laverdure2.  
But I have no idea why someone who speaks BE wouldn't use the same verb form for "greet," "show," and "exert"!


----------



## laverdure2

No, no, I haven't been clear enough : in BE, the three verbs are without the S as the team is considered as a plural (the team = several crewmembers).
So it's : _'the team that greet and show... exert a sincere enthusiasm'. 

_


----------



## Maître Capello

Yet the original sentence had an "s" for each verb, but apparently someone told you to remove the "s" from _exert_ only… To me there are only three possibilities:

_The team that *greet* and *show* the palace off *exert* a sincere enthusiasm_. (British English)
_The team that *greets* and *shows* the palace off *exerts* a sincere enthusiasm_. (American English and, depending on context, British English as well)
_It is important that the team that *greets* and *shows* the palace off *exert* _[present subjunctive, 3rd person singular]_ a sincere enthusiasm_.

P.S.: I'm afraid you are incorrect regarding _moi qui croyait_, but this is off-topic in this thread. Please have a look at the following discussions if you are interested in that topic:
FR: c'est moi qui / c'est nous qui + 1re personne
(c'est) moi qui + accord du verbe - forum Français Seulement


----------



## jmackny

Just to follow up, what seemed shocking to me as a speaker of AE was only the apparent mixture of the singular and plural verbs to accompany "team" (without the subjunctive). If such a mixture is not present, and instead we are talking merely about using "team" with a plural verb in all three instances, then maybe that is still a bit surprising, but it's hardly shocking.


----------



## laverdure2

Thank you Maître Capello. I don't know about the french, honestly, each I ask myself so I will carefully read the link.

I wasn't clear enough : the person who told me to remove the S said to do it for all verbs, not just one.
At the beginning, I wrote spontaneously without s (and I don't know why, it sounded better to my ears) and later, I added the S. But I was wrong.


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Cela dit, il faut rester cohérent dans la même phrase : _team_ ne devrait pas être d'abord singulier et juste après pluriel.


On peut poser cette contrainte comme une règle stylistique, mais grammaticalement, du moment où le singulier et le pluriel sont tous deux admissibles en fonction du prédicat, ils devraient en principe pouvoir coexister dans une même phrase. Il faudrait que des locuteurs britanniques donnent leur avis, mais je peux imaginer un exemple comme _The team, which *is* named after the mythical founder of our city, *are* playing the Springfield Pumpkins this Thursday._


----------



## laverdure2

Oui CapnPrep, j'ai déjà entendu et lu ce genre de choses. Mais dans des journaux, des magazines, donc je ne jurerais pas que c'est 100% orthodoxe.
La personne qui m'a dit d'enlever ces S est British (grammar school and all the stuff) mais n'a pas pris le temps de me répondre quand j'ai démandé si c'était parce que team inclut une notion de groupe.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> grammaticalement, du moment où le singulier et le pluriel sont tous deux admissibles en fonction du prédicat, ils devraient en principe pouvoir coexister dans une même phrase.


Certes, mais dans l'exemple initial, je vois mal comment cette différence pourrait se justifier car le sens même la rejette.


----------



## geostan

Quant à moi, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi les collectifs prennent la marque du pluriel en Angleterre mais non aux États-Unis ni au Canada. Pour moi, lorsqu'un nom peut exister au singulier et au pluriel, le verbe devrait varier suivant la forme du nom.  The team is, the teams are... Mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil.


----------

